# Kick Ride?



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Yea, generally that means it has more whoa than go.


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

Haha. I wish my horse had some more whoa...


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

<--Proud kick-ride owner [emoji12]

I actually like my horse to be more on the relaxed side. As a temperament trait. But, not like a dead-to-aids, long-time lesson pony-type. They can be relaxed and responsive at the same time. "woah" is fine, but stubborn/unresponsive is frustrating to no end....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

ChasingDreams said:


> <--Proud kick-ride owner [emoji12]
> 
> I actually like my horse to be more on the relaxed side. As a temperament trait. But, not like a dead-to-aids, long-time lesson pony-type. They can be relaxed and responsive at the same time. "woah" is fine, but stubborn/unresponsive is frustrating to no end....
> 
> ...


Yes, I borrow an old mare. (Haha named rocket) who really is a kick ride. I wish my horse had some of that whoa. Little off topic but how would I give my horse some training for that whoa?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

At least they are being honest!
Sure don't want ahrose you have to pedal, to keep going!
That is about as positive as 'easy keeper', ie-high maintenance, or will founder!


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

Smilie said:


> At least they are being honest!
> Sure don't want ahrose you have to pedal, to keep going!
> That is about as positive as 'easy keeper', ie-high maintenance, or will founder!


Hm. I didn't know that.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

PunchnMe said:


> Yes, I borrow an old mare. (Haha named rocket) who really is a kick ride. I wish my horse had some of that whoa. Little off topic but how would I give my horse some training for that whoa?



Some horses are naturally "forward" but not stopping on cue or constantly rushing is definitely a training issue. I'm not an expert in that area since the horses I prefer are usually on the opposite side of that spectrum [emoji23] 

But, I've heard you can use circles to help dial back that forward energy. Start with a large circle and gradually bring it in smaller until the horse is forced to slow down and relax in the gait (whatever gait you are working on)

I'm sure others will have more advice...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

ChasingDreams said:


> PunchnMe said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I borrow an old mare. (Haha named rocket) who really is a kick ride. I wish my horse had some of that whoa. Little off topic but how would I give my horse some training for that whoa?
> ...


Huff. Circles make it worse. :/ Ex barrel racer. He is perfect EXEPT for some whoa on him...


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I deal with one of these XD


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I deal with one of these XD


? lol. You have a barrel racer?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

PunchnMe said:


> ? lol. You have a barrel racer?


No, a kick ride. He isn't mine, but a horse that lives on the same farm as his is an ex barrel racer that's very anxious.

Edit: neither is mine, let me clarify that


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> PunchnMe said:
> 
> 
> > ? lol. You have a barrel racer?
> ...


Hm. Lol i see. 
I recently figured out my horse is a '2nd in command' kind of horse, therefore, he is a boundaries tester.


----------



## Fuzzbutton (Dec 29, 2017)

Kick ride is a relative term.

If it's a competing hunter/jumper, a "kick ride" horse might still be more forward than many western trail horses. It wouldn't mean that you'd literally have to kick the horse, more that it's not going to bolt with your child on board.

If it's a western trail horse, it could mean it really needs a lot of leg


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

Fuzzbutton said:


> Kick ride is a relative term.
> 
> If it's a competing hunter/jumper, a "kick ride" horse might still be more forward than many western trail horses. It wouldn't mean that you'd literally have to kick the horse, more that it's not going to bolt with your child on board.
> 
> If it's a western trail horse, it could mean it really needs a lot of leg


The ad was for a pony, so I'm picturing one of those youtube videos with the kid on its back kicking away and the horse standing still nearly asleep! LOL!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd just ask. Different expressions mean different things in different parts of the world. Also, sometimes people use terminology they don't really understand. Like "male horse for sale" lol.


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

Acadianartist said:


> I'd just ask. Different expressions mean different things in different parts of the world. Also, sometimes people use terminology they don't really understand. Like "male horse for sale" lol.


Haha! I agree on those terms... some people (like the ones I got my horse from) would not understand some things and then say things that are incorrect. lol.


----------

